
Prize in Economic Sciences 2015 – Angus Deaton - KC8ZKF
http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/economic-sciences/laureates/2015/press.html
======
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10375062](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10375062).

